
On the Meaning of Journalistic Independence - r721
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/03/01/journalistic-independence/
======
revelation
Pandodaily is really bizarre. Not being exactly renowned for high-quality
investigative journalism, they have embarked on a journalistic endeavor (as
they explain it) that anyone with half a clue directly identifies as a
vendetta and the same sort of bias we can read from hundreds of sources.

They might want to readjust their strategy.

